
An examination of the curbside pickup experience - rekwah
https://blog.routegy.com/2020/06/30/examination-curbside-pickup-experience/
======
LeFever
I've had mostly mediocre or downright poor experiences with curbside pickup.

Most recently at Lowe's I called the number on the parking sign and was put on
hold, and then it hung up after a few minutes. When I called back it was busy
so I moved to a normal spot and donned the mask and went in. Then, when I got
to the desk, I had to do the back-and-forth of giving an order number, name,
etc, and then wait for them to find the order.

Full disclosure: I co-founded Routegy and happy to answer questions about how
we're helping businesses build better contactless experiences, including
curbside pickup.

